# Rechner VR ready machen



## IceRacer (7. August 2017)

Hallo  zusammen

Ich habe vor meinen Rechner VR ready zu machen und brauche etwas hilfe was neu anschaffung angeht.

Mein Rechner läuft momentan noch auf einem alten FX8350 der laut dem test tool okay ist aber ein- hat.

Grafikkarte ist momentan eine KFA2  1070 mit 8 GB.

8GB ram ist noch ddr 3 1333.
500GB ssd
Ich würde gerne soviel wie möglich aus meinem alten System mitzunehmen.


Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Ryzen cpu beu VR?

Ich habe bis jetzt nur Amd verbaut nie einen intel. 

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. August 2017)

IceRacer schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen



Gegenfrage: was kannst/willst du ausgeben? ^^

Dass Ryzen + "möglich viel aus dem alten System übernehmen" nicht zusammenpasst ist dir bewusst, ja?


----------



## IceRacer (7. August 2017)

Ja das habe ich eben gesehen.
Kosten +- 1000 euro

Die graka  und meine platten wäre das einzigste was ich mitnehmen würde


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. August 2017)

1 AMD Ryzen 7 1700, 8x 3.00GHz, boxed (YD1700BBAEBOX)
0 AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 8x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD170XBCAEWOF)
0 Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-17-17 (BLT2C8G4D26AFTA)
1 Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M2A2800C16)
1 ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X (90-MXB5M0-A0UAYZ)
0 Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition (SCMG-5PCGH)
1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
0 Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
0 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 BitFenix Whisper M 450W ATX 2.4 (BWG450M/BP-WG450UMAG-9FM)

Wenn du selbst übertaktest tut´s der Ryzen 1700, sonst würde ich eher den 1700X nehmen. Beim RAM kannst du dir überlegen, ob du gleich auf 32 GB setzen möchtest oder nicht. Gehäuse musst du mal gucken, was dir gefällt (und wo deine Hardware reinpasst)


----------



## IceRacer (7. August 2017)

Gehäuse habe ich zuhause noch meinen Bigtower stehen wo meine momentane Hardware drinne steckt. Die wird dann ausgetauscht.

Netzteil sollte eig auch mit gehen ist momentan ein 750watt Glaube ich was relativ neu ist.

Übertakteb habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. August 2017)

Kannst du das genaue Modell des Netzteils mal nennen?

Übertakten ist prinzipiell nicht so schwierig. Kannst aber auch einfach zum 1700X greifen, wenn du davon lieber die Finger lassen willst (zumindest vorerst)


----------



## ColinMacLaren (9. August 2017)

HAst Du schon mal getestet? Die meisten Titel dürften grafikkartenabhängig sein.  Evt. kommst Du mit dem 8350 noch gut zurande.


----------



## HisN (9. August 2017)

Ich würde auch erst mal testen.
Warum kauft ihr irgendwelche Hardware "VOR" der Software?
VR ist eine jämmerlich leere Phrase. Das kann alles bedeuten.
Ist euch das bei "normalen" Games noch nicht aufgefallen? 
Es gibt Games wie LOL, die laufen auf jeder Pisskisste mit mehreren 100 FPS, und es gibt Games wie Wildlands, die lassen viele Rechner verglühen. Und dann hat auch noch jedes Game 20 Regler mit dem man es an die vorhandene Hardware anpassen kann.

*Das ist bei VR genau so*
Es gibt Games die haben unterirdische Anforderungen an die Hardware, und es gibt Games da kann der Rechner gar nicht schnell genug sein.
Welche davon zockst Du? Na? Na?
Keins, weil Du den ganzen Schnodder noch gar nicht hast?
Aber erst mal Geld rausschmeissen?

BITTE.
Hardware kauft man nach seiner Software, wenn man mal geschaut hat, wo überhaupt der Schuh drückt.
Nicht man kauft Hardware, und schaut dann mit der neuen Hardware in die Röhre, weil man leider das Geld an der falschen Stelle ausgegeben hat.

Warum macht ihr das immer?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. August 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> ...



.... weil z.b.  ich unbedingt den 1950x haben muss, sonst wär ich dieses we wohl depressiv  .... 

ka, mein i5-3570k(4,4ghz) ist bei mir bei vielen vr spielen meistens am anschlag inkl. framedrops die auf die Auslastung der cpu zurückzuführen sind .... auch nach frischer win10 installation hab ich bei vr titeln häufig >90% auslastung ...
ein kern geht schon alleine für den vrwrapper drauf ....


----------



## Grendizer (11. August 2017)

Hi.

Habe die HTC Vive und spiele jetzt auf einem Ryzen 1600 mit einer GTX1070, 16 GB Ram, mit einem Netzteil von Bequiet mit 600 Watt. 

Ich habe +- 20-30 Spiele auf Steam unter anderem Elite Dangerous, Arizona Sunshine um mal zwei zu nennen, welche etwas mehr Power brauchen. 

Das ganze läuft ausgezeichnet. Habe mich auch vor dem Kauf von Ryzen, etwas mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt und bei Ryzen scheint es als ob die Frametimes sehr stabil laufen. 

Wenn ich mir die Auslastung so ansehe, ist meistens die GPU am meisten gefordert. Bei Arizona Sunshine sehe ich aber, wie die CPU oft im Bereich der 80% ausgelastet wird, habe da aber alles auf max stehen und die Intel CPU Option eingeschaltet, welche mehr Effekte bringt, was anscheinend nicht auf AMD funktioniert. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. 

Hatte vorher den I7-920 @ 3.33 Ghz und der machte logischerweise mehr Probleme, was ja normal ist bei einer so alten Plattform x58.


----------

